

I need ideas - elDee

I have built backend and I have built iOS and Android apps for employers. I have been very good at it.<p>Now I want to build something of my own. But I have no ideas! I have spent a month to come up with an idea, and I have nothing. So I am turning to this community.<p>My goal is to build a service that I can charge a low subscription price, say, $5 per month.
Or, a mobile app. Do you have a burning need that can be solved by software?
======
fabulist
I'm in a similar boat, and I'm about to embark on my first idea.

All I can tell you is, keep at it! Think of ideas, and write them down; draw
diagrams of the architecture; investigate what other people are doing.

I came across this site today (on HN I believe):

[https://www.mashape.com/](https://www.mashape.com/)

This is chock full of subscription services for inspiration.

Good luck to you!

------
dasmithii
I'd love to see a hyperlocal (bluetooth, maybe?), mesh network-based messaging
app popularize. I uncertain if you'd be able to charge for it though, since
users are often of the "open, free access for all" type. Marketing to a
different demographic may help though. For the common high school student,
something that allows messages to be sent without service or WIFI sounds
valuable.

------
dasmithii
I'm sorry but your final paragraph turned me away. It's one thing if you're
looking for fun side projects to play around with, but asking others to
provide income-generating ideas seems unethical to me.

~~~
praptak
I respectfully disagree. If you read the last sentence of the post, you can
see this can be an honest exchange.

